# cord round bubs neck twice..28 weeks prg



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hiya , i had a 4d scan when i was 22 weeks and the scanner said the cords around babes neck looped twice, he didnt appear worried and said the babys still small and there is time for it to wriggle out of it.

im now 28 weeks and the cords still aound its neck as seen on scan last week, i didnt want to ask any questions at the time of the scan as it was just a a quickie scan to check everythings ok as babe hadnt moved much.
what do you reckon on this will bubs be ok during labour? xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I think you need to phone your maternity unit and explain what you know about babe and the cord and that you are worried, especially with you having reduced movements before, it is better safe than sorry.

They may just re-scan you and then make a plan for the rest of your pregnancy but it will involve more scans and monitoring of the baby.

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hmmm i was worried dou were going to say that, 
your right, i have another scan on tues baby is VERY wriggly at the moment so im not worried for now, do you think i should wait until scan tues or ring up, ?sorry to ask another q ? thankyou for your reply xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

as long as you are vigilent about your babys movements and contact your maternity hospital if you are worried at all then you don't need to phone them.

We are here to answer your questions so don't worry  

Take care x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

thankyou x
i am constantly monitering this miricles every move and have a fab doppler on hand when she/he decides to have some time out.. (evil mummy to be) !!
i will put the pressure on the ultrasound tech on tues, thanks so much xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

OK, I believe you. I think you need to ask to see someone other then the ultra sound department!!

You need to see the consultant to discuss the plan.

Let me know x


----------

